# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Սիմոն Սիմոնյանի նկարները

## Simon

Իմ առաջին նկարը (ՄԱՐԴԸ ԵՎ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԸ)

----------


## xman

Գեղեցիկ է

----------


## Koroleva

Շատ հետաքրքիր է միտքը, որ ցանկացել ես արտահայտել... մարդը ժամանակի ավազի մեջ, հա՞… ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում:
խաչը... կյանքի խա՞չն է, որ մարդը տանում է իր ամբողջ կյանքում:
հետաքրքիր լուսային էֆեկտ է ստեղծվել…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր նկար է...  :Smile:

----------


## Enipra

Լավ ես մտածել ու լավ էլ իրականացրել միտքդ  :Wink:  Ուրիշ նկարներ էլ կդնե՞ս։

----------


## Simon

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին:

Նորերը դեռ կիսատ են, ավարտեմ կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## Simon

Անվերնագիր

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատ լավ ես նկարում Simon ջան: Ճիշտ է սյուռեալիզմա-սիմվոլիզմային ոճեր այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց դա կապ չունի մեկա նկարները լավն էին :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Յուրօրինակ նկարներ են  :Smile:  :

----------


## Simon

Մարդ կա խաչից է գամված, խաչ էլ կա մարդուց է գամված

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր նկարներ էին  :Smile: 

*Հ.Գ.* Հուսով եմ դեմ չես, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը «Simon Simonyan»-ից փոխեցի «Սիմոն Սիմոնյանի նկարները»-ի  :Wink:

----------


## Simon

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին: Իսկ ի?նչ կասեք դիտողություններից:

----------

